# John deere 310sg 4x4 backhoe



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

2001 310SG backhoe about 7,600 hours I'm the 2nd owner ,it was township machine before, I only use this machine for snow removal only, its sits all summer, new front tires in the fall 0f 2011, and new batteries in November of 2013, runs excellent, must sell $35,000.00 o.b.o.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Price reduced ready for spring $28,000.000


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

^ Now that's a fair price, that will help move it


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Auxiliary hydraulics, ride assist, extend-a-hoe, buckets, tire condition, ac, radio...?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you move this to the marketplace form you might have better luck.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

PLEASE delete sold


----------

